# démarrer compiz automatiquement

## laisne

Bonjour, voilà j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour démarrer ma machine compiz automatiquement juste après le lancement de plasma, ou au chargement de Plasma. Par que j'ai regardé, mais ils n'existent pas de service pour compiz ...

Sinon petite parenthèse, comment fait-on pour garder le thème breeze pour les fenêtres ? Parce que lorsque je lance compiz, le thème changLast edited by laisne on Fri Mar 26, 2021 3:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anard

Bonjour,

ce ne serait pas quelque chose comme 

```
compiz &
```

 dans ~/.xinitrc ?

----------

